# A GSD on Craigslist in Denver



## My Black Shadow (Jan 1, 2017)

This is a heartbreaking situation. If anyone has the time, experience, and skills to take on this poor puppy, or if anyone knows a rescue that might do right by him him, here it is:

5month german shepherd


P.S. Please don't bash me for reposting this here. I did not put the pup on Craigslist, and I don't condone it either. In other words – don't shoot the messenger (me). I was just hoping this puppy could find a good home, because sitting on Craigslist, anything could happen to him.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Poor pup, I just wish I could take them all in. :-(


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

My first though whenever I see a puppy or adult dog being given away, especially via such a horrendous route as Craigslist, my first thought is: where the **** is the breeder?

All responsible breeders have a clause in their contracts requiring that you return the dog to them before you make any attempt to rehome the fog. Any legit breeder would be horrified to discover one of her puppies ended up in a shelter or on Craigslist. I know of a breeder who hired an attorney and went to court to get a pup back once.

Horrible things can happen to dogs on Craigslist. Especially if they're offered for free. Larger dogs are in demand by research labs, they often pay by the lb. Pit fighting rings need dogs for bait to teach their dogs to fight. Just a couple of examples.

Never EVER offer a dog as Free to a Good Home!


----------



## Misha111 (Oct 31, 2016)

This could be my pup, almost the same age.. Listed (not on Craigslist) for exactly the same reasons but fortunately picked up by a rescue because of what was said below.



zetti;8292498
Horrible things can happen to dogs on Craigslist. Especially if they're offered for free. Larger dogs are in demand by research labs said:


> I know nothing about my girl, she has no papers etc. What i do know, apart from being a slightly bratty nine month old lol, she is the sweetest little girl and so eager to learn (usually!) Fortunately for me, the original owner didn't realise what a great Shepherd she had.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He is biting people. It might be normal puppy behavior. It could be poor handling. It could be a serious aggression problem.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Most Backyard breeders do not care what happenst to them.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well the owner most certainly should have contacted a local GSD rescue! On the other hand, $400 dollars is a way to eliminate most of the"scum!" Free dog would be a far worse situation!


----------

